
Show HN: StartupGIFs – A repo of GIFs for every situation - luisb
https://www.startupgifs.com/
======
moltensodium
Can I just rant for 5 minutes about how the majority of the time when I pull
up social media and open a trending topic or what have you, 90% of the posts
are just people trying to come up with the perfect reaction gif and zinger. I
often just close the page without ever knowing what happened, but just seeing
the same five images trying to be forced into the same melodramatic reaction
joke over and over.

No I really don't need to see the universe mind exploding guy in response to a
story about some minor medical survey again. It's been done, thanks.

~~~
personlurking
Youtube comments are the worst for written memes. The smaller or more niche
the channel, the less it seems to occur. It's always a breath of fresh air to
see informational/interesting comments on the smaller channels (and to have
responsive Youtubers). I don't really use FB much so I don't know if it's
equally as bad these days, in terms of memes as comments.

Regarding the Show HN, personally I'd like such a repo for WhatsApp
conversations, but nothing work-related for the reasons others have mentioned.

~~~
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
That's true if subreddits too. The smaller the niche, the more the
contributors care it seems.

With regards to small youtubers, you can occasionally have an actually Q/A in
comments.

------
Akinato
Oh gosh please no. Gifs are fine on Reddit, but I personally don't think they
should be used in professional communications. I don't find it humanizes
companies so much as it makes it look like they're trying too hard to appear
youthful. It's like a parent insisting on repeating an inside joke you had
with your friends.

~~~
ctdonath
<img src="HelloFellowKids.gif">

~~~
sdegutis
The media/school/professional-env posts on
[https://www.reddit.com/r/FellowKids/](https://www.reddit.com/r/FellowKids/)
epitomize this perfectly. I felt facepalmy about this stuff since I was a
little kid, so it was nice to find out later in life that it wasn't me, it was
them.

------
lol768
I think if a startup I was trying to do business with used any of these, I'd
start to question how professional they are..

A few emoticons or emoji? Fine. Reaction gifs in business email? Ehhh, no
thanks.

~~~
netmare
Sometimes I've yearned for a 'Serious' checkbox, similar to 'Dark mode'.
Depending on mood and context, I'd love to turn off all the cuteness and baby
talk I've encountered in error messages and mail responses. Do why really need
a pastel rhino crying over a failed banking transaction?

------
jonplackett
Can a company legally just send any old gif containing copyright material
(like all these do?)

I see so many companies doing it, even tweeting it.

~~~
nategri
Have also wondered about this. At this point it _must_ be well
understood/accepted that clips this small fall under "fair use" (or else there
would have been a major legal sh*tstorm by now) but I would LOVE it if someone
could chime in with specifics.

~~~
henryfjordan
IANAL but basically, yeah this is probably mostly Fair Use.

You consider a few factors to determine if something is Fair Use, like what
the work was originally, how much was copied, and what was done with it. For a
GIF from a movie that gets put into an email/slack, you're looking at a tiny
portion being used in a different format that isn't being sold directly but
rather just part of emails.

If a copyright holder cared, they might be able to get an injunction stopping
a company from using GIFs of their characters in promotional emails. They
probably wouldn't get anything in terms of damages as what harm really
occurred? It's not like I saw a gif and didn't need to see the whole movie.
There might be statutory damages but those usually require bad faith which
would be hard to argue.

StartupGIFs might be less fair use-y though. If they are selling access to the
gifs or otherwise using it for marketing purposes, now there is money that can
be directly tied to the use of GIF, which is a factor that is considered in
Fair Use AND an argument to be used for damages.

------
gitgud
What makes this different from [https://giphy.com/](https://giphy.com/)? They
don't seem to be professional or consistent in anyway...

------
werber
I appreciate a gif when it's related to something we've talked about, but a
random gif from pop culture seems kinda crass in professional conversation

~~~
reaperducer
If you believe the hype and mythology of the SV startup, it's both acceptable
and expected.

But I'm with you — GIFs at work are for birthday greetings. Maybe.

------
contingencies
Assumed this would be satire until it rendered.

------
ape4
Will age as well as the under-construction.gif and others from the early days
of the web

------
interfixus
I'm old enough to have written a gif decoder and for my effort receiced a
threatening mail from Unisys, demanding protection money USD 10000 up front,
which absurdity - after consultation with my national patent office - I
laughed off and ignored. Back then I didn't imagine I would one day come to
almost wish the Unishysters had in fact managed killing the damn format off
for good.

------
cgrealy
The second a company sends me a gif email is the second I take my business
elsewhere.

------
efitz
It seems insensitive to communicate an outage to a customer using an animated
gif. If I’m paying for and/or depend on your service, i would like to know
that you’re taking the issue seriously.

------
urda
FYI if your startup or company starts sending minion or any gifs to my inbox
I'm done with your service and / or product.

------
dvtrn
_Be notified when new gifs are added_

I'm morbidly curious to know how many emails have actually signed up to be
notified of a new gif. Seems like you can't throw a compressed jpeg without
hitting a web page asking for an email address to "be notified" of the new
thing high atop the whatever.

~~~
misnome
At least they didn’t ask for a desktop notification!

------
dole
How about "I'm happy to apologize to anyone who's actually offended by
anything I've said"

[https://www.startupgifs.com/gifs/4736f47b854](https://www.startupgifs.com/gifs/4736f47b854)

------
fennecfoxen
Look, the only reaction .gif I ever need is
[https://media.giphy.com/media/hvSsjR2F9IsybFwVjt/giphy.gif](https://media.giphy.com/media/hvSsjR2F9IsybFwVjt/giphy.gif)

~~~
arayh
[https://thumbs.gfycat.com/RepentantSnivelingKillerwhale-
size...](https://thumbs.gfycat.com/RepentantSnivelingKillerwhale-
size_restricted.gif)

~~~
fennecfoxen
let the two of us bake roll-cakes, and be fast friends forever
[https://media.giphy.com/media/L2ZPgw7kqJAYFRdzbm/giphy.gif](https://media.giphy.com/media/L2ZPgw7kqJAYFRdzbm/giphy.gif)

------
gruez
Great, now I can get the Medium Experience[1] in my inbox!

[1] The trend of having blog posts where there's a reaction gif after every
other paragraph

------
reportgunner
_> Add GIFs to your emails to increase engagement rates_

Adding a gif to an e-mail you sent me is a sure way to make me not respond.

~~~
reportgunner
What's next ? Custom animated emoticons in your e-mails ?

------
cosmotic
"increase engagement up to 27%" What's the low end of that statistic? Is it
negative?

------
jlv2
Are all these licensed images?

------
luc_
Pls no Kevin Spacey ;c [https://www.startupgifs.com/tags/your-contract-has-
been-rene...](https://www.startupgifs.com/tags/your-contract-has-been-renewed)

------
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
Please, no.

------
anatolinicolae
bruh, love it. nice idea!
[https://www.startupgifs.com/gifs/a86ccaf5177](https://www.startupgifs.com/gifs/a86ccaf5177)

------
petecooper
Man, I feel old.

------
deeteecee
no

------
cityzen
Waiting for their 2 billion dollar valuation.

